# Azureus has developed a cloudy eye



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

Overnight, one of my juvenile Azureus contracted an eye infection. The eye is cloudy white/blue. I am unable to find very little information regarding treatment of PDF's or other amphibians, and have had no success regarding illnesses other than parasites or vitamin deficiency. Can anybody offer suggestions regarding treatment? Thank you.[/img]


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

When my larger reptiles and frogs got eye infections, my vet gave me ointment that is the equivalent of neosporin to put on their eyes. I would think that a more liquid eye drop type medication would be easier to give to the dart frogs though.


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Azureus developed cloudy eye*

Thank you for the response. Can you remember what the ointment was called? I may be able to get some from my local vet. You mentioned Neosporin; is this inadvisable to use on the frogs? [/img]


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

It has the same exact ingredients as Neopsporin, polymyxin B sulfate, neomycin sulfate, and bacitracin. I wouldn't use straight neosporin on a dart, it would be too hard to get into the eye without overstressing the poor frog. I would talk to your vet. What do you think caused it? Often dirty tank conditions can cause this due to bacterial build-up.


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Azureus with cloudy eye*

Thank you again, I am going to pass your information on to my vet and see what they can come up with. I seriously doubt that they will know about PDFs. I am uncertain what caused it. I am fairly meticulous keeping the cage and water supply clean, although, I may have missed something. When I received the frogs, they were about half an inch in length and are about 1 1/2 inches now. I assume (based on information that I have read on various boards) that younger frogs are more susceptible to infection and illness, and I am wondering if this had anything to do with it. A couple times I have mistakenly dropped very small amounts of vitamin powder on the frogs when feeding, and while I mist it off, is it possible that a bit stuck to the eye? Again, thank you, you have been the first person to offer advice, and I greatly appreciate your suggestions as a starting point and hopefully an ending point.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've heard of reptiles having troulble shedding, where some skin fails to shed from the eye(s). Could this maybee happen with frogs?


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Follow up*

For the sake of those with a similar problem, after two weeks, the eye has returned to normal without medication. The film slid off the eye, although this appeared to be independent of any bodily shedding. This makes me think that it may have been a shedding problem. If there is anybody who feels this should be followed up with a medicinal treatment, please let me know. Thank you.


----------

